# Samsung Star GT-S5233S file format



## blue_fyre (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there a file format that can be smaller than .3gp which I could put onto my Samsung Star GT-S5233S phone? Currently the movies I have that are 175 mb are converted to medum quality (the only one I want) 9 mb files. Is there any smaller (I don't want to convert to lowest quality)?


----------

